# [18+ Adults Only - Not Safe For Work!] -Anal Talk!!-



## Rash L

_(this is something I found in my journal, figured I could maybe post it here. My writings tend to be a little on the dirty side -most of the time- so if its not appropriate for this site just take it down, no worries.... but it is a tale of my travels, even if it is an incident that spanned _just one night_ with someone I cared deeply for...at one time.)_


*... Anal Sex ...*
_[the first time]_




He pressed his cock, firm and slick with my moisture, against my asshole needfully; He rubbed little circles around the opening. Next thing I knew He was back inside my cunt, I rocked against Him and he slid a curious finger into my anus, then two.

He let out a moan as His penis finally conquered that previously undiscovered entrance into my depths. I forgot where I was, and any need to be hushed (people were camping within earshot -- *OOPS!*). A few more sloppy drunken thrusts and He pulled out to spill Himself onto my rump.

I tried to imagine what I looked like; collapsed and content, wasted, glistening in the warm candle light bouncing off of cement walls, slumped in a sweaty mess of sleeping bags on a bed of cardboard covering stones and dust. He wiped His cum off with some earlier discarded sock and stumbled off into the consuming darkness to urinate off the rocks... I gathered myself, my clothes, and the space bag. Holding the plastic bag of wine above my head I suckled a couple long sips from the hard plastic nozzle before dressing and then searching for a smoke.

We slept that night wrapped around each other, and I awoke a few comfortable hours later to find our fingers still intertwined. I closed my eyes against the dim light, inhaled the dusty aromas of the man-made cave under a well traveled road, and listened to those cars passing overhead; then i listened _closer_, to the cheerful birds and the faint sounds of the river down the bank rushing always to the sea as I drifted back to my dreams.

_These are tiny filthy scraps of my love...

memories of bliss I hope to _never _forget._


----------



## Gudj

Seriously,
life is good.


----------



## IAteTheKittens

wow that sounds soo romantic, I wonder if ill ever wake up to find my fingers still intertwined with my lovers. That would be good. Life would be good.


----------



## Mouse

mmmm been there done that... turns out the dude was a total piece of shit but you find those things out later. 

though when it was going on it was great. 

sometimes I feel a lil old and jaded when it comes to relationships now. I look for the ones that are the most logical and viable instead of the ones that rock my world. I think it's for the best in the end but at the same time the dirty pleasures of the bad boy are so alluring.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

well written..I love those kind of nights though..


----------



## IBRRHOBO

probably could've done w/o the graphics there; perhaps i just don't grasp the anarcho/literary content?


----------



## dirtyfacedan

*sigh* I too miss the fun times of....fuck, I'm starting to sound old. Good times like that are a lot less frequent than they used to be. Thank's for sharing that with us.


----------



## Rash L

Mouse said:


> mmmm been there done that... turns out the dude was a total piece of shit but you find those things out later.
> 
> though when it was going on it was great.
> 
> sometimes I feel a lil old and jaded when it comes to relationships now. I look for the ones that are the most logical and viable instead of the ones that rock my world. I think it's for the best in the end but at the same time the dirty pleasures of the bad boy are so alluring.



Heh, yeah... like I said, it was found in my journal, probably written the next day. The truth of the matter was the guy was a junkie, and never wanted to really sleep with me the entire year we were together, I practically had to beg him each night. we were good friends but no where near as romantic as the tale makes it sound (though we did hold hands every night)... the relationship was probably the lowest point of my life and I think I was searching for anything to make it seem to have the smallest glint of happiness, and writing could help me do that. Eventually he was caught and sent back to prison, I wasnt even sad, we remained friends.. and it was the easiest breakup I have ever had. The End.

I tried for that logical thing for awhile... but since the spark was never there it felt wrong and fake, and after a few years I just felt like I was lying to everyone and needed to get the fuck outta there and figure my own life out all over again. I did that for a year, almost 2, and I'm about to start a new relationship... HOPING AND PLEADING that this will be better than the last 2.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Yeah I just got out of one exactly like that, except she was messed up, it sucked pretty bad it lasted 2 years but what made it truly end I woke up to her drunk and making out with another guy..it didnt even hurt I knew it was coming i just packed my shit and took off


----------



## wartomods

meh, i hate sex in sleepbags and in the dark, i can have better wanks than that.
ahah


----------



## drun_ken

thats disgusting poop comes from that hole........


----------



## Mouse

haha yeeeaah sometiems the sleeping bag is a bit annoying. 

Rash - I think the "logical thing" is working for me. The guy I'm with now, he's been a fuck up in the past just liek me, but he's at the point where he wants better, just like me. So we're on the same page in life and I think it works. There is still a spark and I love him and, despite what some people may feel, I think he's a good influence on my life. We can still tell our fucked tales and be wierdos together but we know better than to let the other person fuck up and that those stories are to stay stories and not be relived over and over and over. He's actually pretty amazing because I can see the effort he puts forth to make my life work easier. Most guys in my past only tried to drag me down with them.


----------



## wartomods

rememberusername said:


> I think this post will cause people to imagine everyone who posts a response, depending on response, having anal sex. Boy or Gal.
> 
> I would never do that kind of thing, eww grosse, EXIT ONLY!
> 
> What is weird is, if a dude posted something about the first time he had anal sex I dont think it would go over so well with the moderators. It gives it a different tone I suppose.
> 
> I think its fine for you to feel free to post this, but I cant grasp the purpose. Free Speech!
> 
> Indifferent.
> 
> Will we be seeing more?



I agree


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

ssurreee...nice cover up ha j/k


----------



## Rash L

Mouse, I really hope it works out for you, and I really hope my next relationship works out much like your current one. I envy you.

As for the original post.... as I said, I found it in a journal of mine, I felt it was semi well written (for being written while I was intoxicated), and I felt this site was mature enough for it. The point was it was a story, a part of my past and therefore a part of who I am? Personally I think this story is a lot less embarrassing than the shitting my pants thread...

As for the subject matter... I do not generally have, nor do I generally enjoy anal sex, so this was something a little special, new and out of the norm. I now regulate my anal sex encounters to those with small peni, and I have to be pretty fucked up to let you in the poop chute (only did it a couple times, both times I was WASTED and was really interested in pleasing the boy I was with). I actually wanted my first tattoo to be EXIT ONLY on my ass cheeks, but I like to try things at least once or twice before I knock it.... now I've been there, done that, and I wouldnt say I wouldnt do it again, but its not something I look forward to at any time in the future.

There is no shame in tryin things out.


----------



## bote

hey now, i`m gonna get on that ( bumpun intended). Comming soon: the first time I had anal sex, then we can see what the mods do, and some of you are warned maybe not to look at any threads i start in the next little while...


----------



## bote

mea culpa, i wont fuck around then


----------



## Gudj

Yeah if Botes anal thread gets removed, then it should probably be mandatory that EVERY thread be read through and all of the threads that use the word 'bitch' or 'pussy' be censored because they could be seen as 'sexist'. Also, the juggalo thread has to go since it is 'hateful' in some peoples eyes. Also, a good half of the threads will probably have to be cencored to make sure they are in no way 'obscene' or 'inaccurate'. 

ha 

This is a forum for people to network and express themselves and share information. 
Especially in the stories section, where 9 out of 10 times, it HAS to be very personal to be interesting or just not hearsay, it seems ridiculous to censor or threaten to censor a story based on it's subject matter. If someone is obviously abusing the board then that would be different.


----------



## Matt Derrick

personally, i am 100% cool with this. also i think it would be great to see more threads with people's experiences with sex and relationships. this thread is a good thing, hope to see more.

as for the forum rules... the part widerstand quoted is basically what i call a "catch all" rule, only meant for extreme situations based solely on my or the moderator's judgement. it is NOT specifically meant to censor non-offensive explicit content.

i can sum it up like this. when posting on this board, posting pornography is bad, sexually themed stories or discussion related to our community = good!

so that being said, @bote, go for it!

oh also, to address the gender issue mentioned earlier... i FULLY support talk of gay sex as much as i do straight sex. as long as its relevant and follows the rules, post away!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I think that would stir up a ruckus, my friend.


----------



## Matt Derrick

damn you and your devil's advocism!


----------



## bote

well yeah, if youre on the devils side it goes without saying that youre damned... he

the canadian anarchists favourite letter> circle, eh


----------



## drun_ken

rememberusername said:


> I think this post will cause people to imagine everyone who posts a response, depending on response, having anal sex. Boy or Gal.
> 
> I would never do that kind of thing, eww grosse, EXIT ONLY!
> 
> What is weird is, if a dude posted something about the first time he had anal sex I dont think it would go over so well with the moderators. It gives it a different tone I suppose.
> 
> I think its fine for you to feel free to post this, but I cant grasp the purpose. Free Speech!
> 
> Indifferent.
> 
> Will we be seeing more?



holly son of a dirty....we agree on something...hahahaha...of course now i might have to rethink my thoughts on anal sex thanlks alot...


----------



## wartomods

drun_ken said:


> holly son of a dirty....we agree on something...hahahaha...of course now i might have to rethink my thoughts on anal sex thanlks alot...



ahaha


----------



## Mouse

why has female vs. male anal sex stories become an issue. 

if you have a butt fucking story to tell, boys, by all means share. I don't think we're too squeemish and immature to handle it.

can't say my finger ain't been in a few asses in the past (few days)

hahahah

for christ sake, let's not be so serious. 


"what if I had a story about how I made a girl do something she was uncomfortable with but knowing she rather please me than say no I went through with it?"

if she willing went through with it, then what does it matter? not all sexual encounters are perfectly comfortable BUT people will step out of their norms to please another person (like Rash said, it's not her thing but you gotta try it a few times before you give up on it) that doesn't mean they are Bad just because it wasn't 100% awesome and pleasing for everyone.. I know I've done things in certain situations that I wasn't completely comfortable with but I did them anyway just to see if I could.


----------



## bote

i once had sex in a graveyard, in the winter time, i could see both our breaths, then tore the sleeve off my tshirt to clean up with. blood and cum on an old rag are always gross, but somewhat less so on the snow,


----------



## Mouse

can't say I've ever done the graveyard thing. need to try that someday


----------



## Ahab

Damn, I dream of squatting with my dream girl . Coming from a tight Christan family, she's been wanting to run off. Sadly she's in a mental illness institute at the moment. I hate her mom so much.


----------



## Mouse

ouch.. hows that for getting fucked in the ass ^

sorry to hear that Ahab.


----------



## Ahab

Thanks for yer' sympathy mouse, but it wont change the ignorance of common Americans.
:/ I'm sure she will get out of there soon.


----------



## Mouse

what did she do to get put in there? or have her parents deemed her crazy and locked her away to keep her away from people like you?


----------



## Supertramp

heh, its interesting, and pretty nifty, to see such a topic expressed so artfully.


----------



## Kristol

awe , thats so sweet ... and well written  Congradulations ...

Whoever finds your journal is in for a treat , make photocopies so you never loose it


----------



## RenegadeGypsy

although im not into anal...i can appreciate the moment

relationships are good even if they end bad...they still taught you something...and even if only for a moment, your life was a lot more tolerable


----------



## oldmanLee

............ah,to be young and in lust again!


----------



## Rash L

haha thanks for the nice words guys/girls/kids/people... whoever


----------



## Birdy

I'M BREAKING THE RULES BY READING THIS WITH MY 17 YEAR OLD EYEBALLS!!!!

Hah.


This is cute. I love reading sex stories and I really don't care if that sounds odd. Whenever I wake up next to someone I'm either curled up in a ball away from them or hogging all of the blankets from them : )


----------



## logan714

Rash L said:


> haha thanks for the nice words guys/girls/kids/people... whoever



your post was fine

l


----------



## wartomods

besides me thinking anal sex is just the emulation of defecation, your story was ok.


----------



## skunkpit

ass sex is awesum
some mystical being in the universe decided to shove male a-spot in the ass..

i got a good tale, ill write up soon enough heh heh heh...


----------



## katiehabits

i think i've heard most of yer tales there skunk...... you should post the poop cabin one.....


----------



## Ravie

Very well written Rash. Anal sex is normally a scary nasty subject for me, but the way you put it together was interesting and gives people a good sense of what it's like to be new to things in reltionships while on the road. Dare I say the story was somewhat beautiful? haha maybe a little but it's still icky anal sex lol


----------



## Rash L

ahahaha... I think I've found the trick to anal sex is to not think about it too much... and RELAX!!
but, its definitely not for everyone.....


----------



## Ravie

I'm one to experiment, and that subject has only lead to me crying after 5 seconds and the guy feeling realy bad lol to me it hurts and makes me very uncomfortable and kinda just makes me want to fight the guy.


----------



## Ravie

that was the sex pstols originally that sang that...


----------



## DrinkTooMuch

going from a to v is bad becuase a has diseases and could cause v a lot of problems and i love v i dont want it to have any problems


----------



## Ravie

okay. So no ass to vagina haha note taken.


----------



## Mouse

Rash L said:


> ahahaha... I think I've found the trick to anal sex is to not think about it too much... and RELAX!!
> but, its definitely not for everyone.....



a lil drink, weed, or pills can help a lot as well.

i findit complicated to plan such a venture. you've got to combine a good number of varialbles to make it go right --- right mood, did you poop enough that day?, timing, size, lube?, ect ect

i don't understand how gay guys get it on so much, from my experience it's just complicated to make it all happen. guess that's where analeze(sp?) comes into play


----------



## Stuge

Well,I'm new to this forum ,but just read the rules few minutes ago ,and to see such an article here was a surprise .

Rash :Very nicely you have tried to show how you felt at that moment .even though thinking about anal way for me is just grose !


----------



## Franny

Ravie said:


> I'm one to experiment, and that subject has only lead to me crying after 5 seconds and the guy feeling realy bad lol to me it hurts and makes me very uncomfortable and kinda just makes me want to fight the guy.



So first off, anal sex will hurt initially for most people. You have to get used to it (unless you've abused the hell out of laxatives and enemas your whole life as I have, in which case, disregard this).

Lube. Lube is important. There can never be too much lube, it's impossible.

Crooked cocks can make it hurt like your insides are being ripped out. I still haven't figured out what kind of crooked is responsible for this, but there IS a particular kind of crooked.


----------



## Peregrin

How many guys (ok straight guys) will admit to liking anal performed on them? I had my ex lick my ass one night when I was drunk, and normally the idea would make me cringe... but in my sloppy drunken stupor I found it really fucking enjoyable... I guess she figured, since I liked that, i'd love a finger in my butt... not so much.

I don't see what guys obsessions are with anal? I think it's more of the taboo, than it is the actual feeling... a vagina feels so much better. 

Can any woman say they actually enjoy anal sex?


----------



## Franny

Peregrin said:


> Can any woman say they actually enjoy anal sex?



Yes. 

Physiologically it makes sense. The clitoris is not just what you see on the outside; it's a very long bundle of nerves that runs far up into the body. It can be stimulated from inside the anus at the proper angles.

Psychologically the taboo aspect of it plays a definite role. But if I didn't have any physical pleasure from it I don't think I'd do it.

Actually, no, that's not true. I still would.


----------



## jonom

i think this story is great. it's touching and real.

but i think all this "exit only" business is for the birds. have you ever let a girl perform oral sex on you? have you ever given oral? she pees outta thing you're licking, ya know... and vice versa. gimme a break. nobody said sex was clean and perfect. bodily fluids are human, visceral, and sometimes nasty.

i've had good and bad experiences with anal sex... just like any kind of sex. enjoy yourself, celebrate life, and leave the cultural baggage at the door.


----------



## Skunky

I can also say that I have, and do, enjoy anal sex.
I will also say that it feels a lot better with little pp's than with big pp's.
Then again my boyfriend has a huge dong that just scares my butthole.

I would also like to add, i totally just had a porno scene go through my head that involved you, miss rash.
Thanks, I look at enough porn already and you just had to make it worse!
hahaha.


----------



## JungleBoots

that was nice rash.

but i am kinda sad... i thought this was gonna be a thread on techniques. sheeeiiiit of anything in this site i probably know most about anal. >.<


----------



## Rash L

@Mamakoala666 -- Thanks for the kind words, I havent written erotica in years, but maybe someday I'll sit down and do that again.

@JungleBooBs -- there is a thread on techniques, search for something on ramming dildos up BF's bums...


----------



## GYPSY MOTHERFUCKER

i dont think you could have described having anal sex any better!yer good with words.


----------



## JahDucky

Im a huge advocate for anal sex. every time someone brings it up i go off on how amazing it is!


----------



## Poe Boy

LOL, good story.

I just think it's funny how many people are grossed out by it, but will have oral sex -- when the mouth has more germs than the anus.

I think men's and women's reactions to it have a lot to do with the taboo effect. Men like to do it because it's "forbidden", and women don't like it (often pretending not to like it) because it's "forbidden". But, you'd be surprised how many women like it.

It was probably the #2 request when I was hitching. The "Normal straight Suzy Housewife" type often really got into it. Probably because I was a safe F-, ya know someone they'd probably never see again, and they'd never be outed.


----------



## beat_tramp

Rash L said:


> _(this is something I found in my journal, figured I could maybe post it here. My writings tend to be a little on the dirty side -most of the time- so if its not appropriate for this site just take it down, no worries.... but it is a tale of my travels, even if it is an incident that spanned _just one night_ with someone I cared deeply for...at one time.)_
> 
> 
> *... Anal Sex ...*
> _[the first time]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He pressed his cock, firm and slick with my moisture, against my asshole needfully; He rubbed little circles around the opening. Next thing I knew He was back inside my cunt, I rocked against Him and he slid a curious finger into my anus, then two.
> 
> He let out a moan as His penis finally conquered that previously undiscovered entrance into my depths. I forgot where I was, and any need to be hushed (people were camping within earshot -- *OOPS!*). A few more sloppy drunken thrusts and He pulled out to spill Himself onto my rump.
> 
> I tried to imagine what I looked like; collapsed and content, wasted, glistening in the warm candle light bouncing off of cement walls, slumped in a sweaty mess of sleeping bags on a bed of cardboard covering stones and dust. He wiped His cum off with some earlier discarded sock and stumbled off into the consuming darkness to urinate off the rocks... I gathered myself, my clothes, and the space bag. Holding the plastic bag of wine above my head I suckled a couple long sips from the hard plastic nozzle before dressing and then searching for a smoke.
> 
> We slept that night wrapped around each other, and I awoke a few comfortable hours later to find our fingers still intertwined. I closed my eyes against the dim light, inhaled the dusty aromas of the man-made cave under a well traveled road, and listened to those cars passing overhead; then i listened _closer_, to the cheerful birds and the faint sounds of the river down the bank rushing always to the sea as I drifted back to my dreams.
> 
> _These are tiny filthy scraps of my love...
> 
> memories of bliss I hope to _never _forget._


 



Here I edited it for you:


"This junkie buttfucked me in a sleeping bag."


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

drun_ken said:


> thats disgusting poop comes from that hole........


 
for some reason this made me laugh like a motherfucker


----------



## Isa Pizza

ahhh, i have to say i thoroughly enjoyed this thread, whatever my opinions on butt sex. (which are sort of amused curiosity i suppose.) i also agree with luc, "thats disgusting poop comes from that hole" made me laugh really hard too.


----------

